# luz al ritmo del sonido



## osman (May 10, 2006)

weno eso.. jeje
lo ke quiero es un circuito con un microfono ke encienda y apague (al ritmo de la musica) un foco de 220V 100W.

una ayudita amigos.. se algo de electronica basica.
gracias por su atensión.


----------



## shocky (May 11, 2006)

Hola que tal visita esta pagina: (www.plaquetodo.com) en la seccion Catalogo, luego Libro 14 (Audiorritmicos)
Si haces clic donde deci informe tecnico te puedes bajar el circuito esquematico, la lista de componentes, el monteaje y una explicaccion del funcionamiento.
Bueno mucha suerte. Saludos.


----------



## osman (May 12, 2006)

muchas gracias *shocky*
entro en este momento..


----------



## shocky (May 13, 2006)

De nada. Si lo armas cuntame que tal funciona.
Suerte.


----------

